# Why has my screen name changed and how do i change it back



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

:? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

It was SweeTT but now its not


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Am I right in guessing that you haven't been in here for a while?

When we were on the old YaBB system, you were able to change your display name to be different to your logon name - which I guess you did.

Under this new version, you can't do that, and screen names reverted to logon names.

KevinST can sort this out - if you ask him nicely 

I'll move this into Site News where Kevin is more likely to spot it


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

cool thanks i have been on but i have been trying to find the bit where i could change it .



Cos i didnt want to look stupid again :wink: :wink:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Send me a PM confirming that you want the screen name changed to "SweeTT"... some time after that you won't be able to log in as "philinman" but will need to log in as "SweeTT"


----------

